
Why is AAWP still here; why still write about Windows phones? - anonymfus
http://allaboutwindowsphone.com/features/item/23534_Why_is_AAWP_still_here_why_sti.php
======
ToFab123
we haven't seen the last device from Microsoft that are capable of making
phone calls.

